# i need help. what kind of fish is this



## anthony (Apr 12, 2005)

what is the name of this fish. i do not have a picture but its head is yellow and back end is pink, so it is basically literally half yellow and half pink. i need the name of that fish....please help me.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Look up Pseudochromis paccagnellae.


----------

